# Lets talk Bolbitis



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw some of this in a local fish store in my area and the guy tried to tell me it was rare and the price was $60. It was an ok size portion already growing on some wood, but I would not say $60 worth.

Is it really rare? I just bought some off ebay but I have noticed that it all looks different. 

Is this something that can grow in and out of water? The photos I have seen make it looks very fern like, but some ebay auctions the leaves looks more transparent. Is that just new growth? The bolbitis at the store looked more like subwasertang. The bolbitis I just ordered of ebay does not. 

can I link ebay auctions here?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

There are multiple species of bolbitis. Some of which can be rare enough to be worth $60 I suppose. Ask the LFS what species or try to link a pic that looks identical to it so we can try to ID it.

And no, ebay link are not allowed for some reason.


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

I found that it does best in cooler water (<72) with a current; tied to wood. And I don't use CO2.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Without knowing what type and how much of it you purchased it would be hard to say if it's worth $60. Bolbitis heudelotii is the most common form sold for aquariums and conditions do affect the way it looks. Sometimes when you buy a plant online you might be purchasing it in emersed form, which would definitely change the leaf structure. And yes newer leaves are somewhat transparent. 

BTW: The term 'rare' is very subjective as they might refer to Bolbitis as a 'rare' fern when comparing it to the more commonly purchased Java Fern.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

BAHAHAHA the subject of this is awesome.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> BAHAHAHA the subject of this is awesome.


I don't understand?


Anyways, I didnt purchase the $60 plants, I purchased Bolbitis SP 'Baby leaf' off ebay for $5 which looked more fern like, the stuff at the store the guy was selling looked like a subwasertang. I found this link and this is what it looked like at the LFS
Bolbitis , Mini pelia and UG For Sale - For Sale or Trade - Aquatic Plant Central

However from google searches most Bolbitis pics make the plant look more fern like. So thats what I was confused about.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

So nice guy LFS threw in some free Bolbitis today in my plant purchase. Looks little different than the stuff I ordered on line so Im excited to see how they both mature.


----------



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey there! Love bolbitis, I found it does best in an area where it gets good flow from the filter. 
Here's a picture of mine so you can compare with what you have - I find that a lot of those google images look... oddly not bolbitis like, or at least not like mine:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Those look nice and healthy hollo. Really like the 2nd pic. The water also looks very pristine which definitely helps as well so the slow growing plant doesn't get weighted down by anything in the water.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Bolbitis is somewhat regularly available in my area, so I wouldn't call it rare. But I have noticed that mine grow incredibly slow, so I would understand higher prices (but not $60!) for an especially large plant.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I have an 80 gallon tank, I know I need more flow, what do people use for powerheads that arnt so large?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not a big powerhead guy. I like to have as little equipment visible as possible. I had Bolbitis long-term in my 72G and it grew great. The Bolbitis was off center on a piece of driftwood about one-third the way up and I had the return from my Eheim at a 45 degree angle on the side pane going right toward it. Nothing wrong with using one though. I think I once used a Hydor Koralia on a different tank, but took it out when I didn't see anything different happening.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> BAHAHAHA the subject of this is awesome.


Yup I can't help it either, I giggle each time i see the title. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/13-lounge-introductions/909073-plant-names-seem-funny-you-why.html

Keeping aside, it's a beautiful plant. I just can't imagine putting in any of my tanks because of above.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe lack of sleep for me, but I'm not getting why the name is so funny.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry, did not mean to be obtuse. 
Anything ending in "itis" means inflammation in medical jargon, so, the plant's name sounds like inflammation of a part of the male anatomy. Not a pleasant sounding condition at all.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

So how big does this usually grow? And I've been told baby leaf or mini bolbitis stunts underwater because it is not a fully aquatic fern. If this is the case, why do so many people sell it?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

B. heudelotii leaves can grow up to 12"+ long. It prefers hard water and will grow much larger under these conditions.
Mini Bolbitis, B. heteroclita "difformis", does not stunt, its submerged leaves are just very very small. It works best as a terrarium plant, not submerged aquatic.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> B. heudelotii leaves can grow up to 12"+ long. It prefers hard water and will grow much larger under these conditions.
> Mini Bolbitis, B. heteroclita "difformis", does not stunt, its submerged leaves are just very very small. It works best as a terrarium plant, not submerged aquatic.


So mini bolbitis would be a good bolbitis for nano tanks? Does mini bolbitis grow at about the same rate as anubias?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

B. heteroclita "difformis" is not a good candidate for submerged growth. Leaves are only around 2" long and very small.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> And I've been told baby leaf or mini bolbitis stunts underwater because it is not a fully aquatic fern. If this is the case, why do so many people sell it?



Money.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Kubla said:


> Money.


Yes, same reason you see Mondo Grass for sale in the chains and elsewhere. Its been sold as aquatic for as long as I can remember.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

My Bolbitis Heudelotti, has a different look then the pics from hollo, the leaves are more leggy, more spaced. Is it because it could have more intense light?

Michel.


----------

